# welche Datenbanktabellen für folgende Attribute



## Generic1 (8. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

Wieviel Datenbank- Tabellen würdet ihr für folgende Attribute machen und wie würdet ihr diese Gruppieren:


```
- Vorname
   - Nachname
   - Titel
   - Strasse
   - Plz
   - Ort
   - Land
   - Geboren
   - Geschlecht
   - Nationalität
   - Telefon
   - Email
   - Verein
   - Nummer
```


----------



## Gast2 (8. Mrz 2010)

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Kommt drauf an was du noch an weiteren Informationen erwartest oder ob du planst dein System noch irgendwann mal zu erwietern. Datenbanken refactorn ist wirklich eine Hundsarbeit.

Wichtig ist wie dein Datenmodell aussehen soll, z.B. ob es in deinem Datenmodell sein kann das eine Person mehrere Emailadressen hat...

Was soll das Feld "Nummer" sein? Eine Id als PK?

Ich würde:
1) Person (Name, Title, Geburtsdatum, etc - also alles was definitv einmalig ist für jede Person)
2) Adressen (alle Adressdetails)
3) Vereine (Vereine als einzelne Entitäten konfigurieren)

Da können halt noch mehr dazu oder weggelassen werden. Kommt drauf an was du in deiner Tabelle haben möchtest. Wenn du z.B. drauf verzichten willst massig FK in den Tabellen mitzuschleifen oder m:n Relationen hast musst du noch weitere Tabellen anlegen, z.B.

4) Adressmapping (Person Id <-> Adress Id)
5) Mitglieder (Person Id <-> Verein Id)

etc...


----------



## homer65 (8. Mrz 2010)

Eine


----------



## homer65 (8. Mrz 2010)

Nach der kurzen Antwort nun eine etwas ausführlichere. 
Eine Tabelle ist der einfachste Fall.
Sollte z.B. ein Person mehrere Wohnungen haben können oder ähnliches, so bräuchte man weitere Tabellen.
Manche Personen haben auch mehrere Telefone oder verschiedene Nationalitäten oder sind in verschiedenen Vereinen ...


----------

